# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Mac Nightingale (David Easter)

## Perdita

Former Brookside and Family Affairs star David Easter has landed a new soap job in Hollyoaks.

The actor made his first appearance on the show at the end of Tuesday's E4 first look episode (May 12), which saw him arrive in the village as part of a shock twist for Cindy Cunningham.

Cindy's mystery man arrives
Â© Lime Pictures
Cindy's mystery man arrives

Credited only as "Mystery Man" in his first episode, Easter is playing Cindy's secret husband. 

Cindy (Stephanie Waring) tied the knot with him during one of her bipolar episodes and later unknowingly carried on as normal in her relationship with Dirk Savage.

As Cindy has just married Dirk (David Kennedy) in a hastily-planned registry office ceremony, the arrival of Easter's character looks set to pose a huge problem for her as she realises that she has committed bigamy.

Cindy's mystery man arrives
Â© Lime Pictures
Cindy has another husband

Cindy left shocked
Â© Lime Pictures
Cindy left shocked

With the new character now seeking a divorce, Cindy will face a tough time as she desperately tries to shield Dirk from her secret.

Easter will be a new regular cast member for Hollyoaks, ensuring plenty more drama for him further on down the line.

The 55-year-old is best known to soap fans for playing Pat Hancock in Brookside and Pete Callan in Family Affairs. He also had a guest stint in Emmerdale in 2013 as businessman Gil Keane.

----------

tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like David, good addition to the show

----------


## lizann

hope his fiancÃ© is a character already known

----------


## lizann

mac and his family take over the dog pub

----------

tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans, it's time for a shake-up. Get ready for some big changes on the Channel 4 soap next month as an exciting new family arrives in the village and takes over local pub The Dog In The Pond.

Former Brookside and Family Affairs star David Easter is heading up the new clan by taking on the role of Mac Nightingale, who has already appeared briefly in two episodes as Cindy Cunningham's secret husband.

Who'll be joining Mac in Chester? What's his connection to the village? And what soaptastic drama will each of the newcomers bring? Read on for the inside scoop on the Nightingales.

Mackenzie 'Mac' Nightingale (played by David Easter)

David Easter as Mac Nightingale in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures

Mac will be a popular new addition to the village as he's the kind of landlord everyone wants a pint with. He oozes style and roguish charm, but the local residents should also be warned that he's no fool and he'll go to the ends of the earth to protect his family.

Earlier this year, Mac paid a shock visit to Hollyoaks to ask Cindy for a divorce, but she's played a dangerous game by sweeping his request under the rug. With Mac happily engaged to his partner Neeta, the fact that he's still married to Cindy is certain to throw a spanner in the works at some point. Awkward!

Cindy isn't Mac's only connection to the area, as it turns out that his father ran The Dog years ago and was even responsible for its current name. Back in the day, Mac's childhood dog Merlin tragically drowned in the pond while saving a boy who'd fallen in, so his dad then renamed the pub in honour of their brave pet. Who knew?

Nathan Nightingale (played by Jared Garfield)

Jared Garfield as Nathan Nightingale in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures

Sure to be the newest heartthrob in the Hollyoaks village, 23-year-old Nathan is Mac's eldest son. He's honest, loyal and always happy to help anyone's problems go away with a big hug and lots of love.

While the likes of the Roscoes and Trevor Royle are more likely to use their fists to solve problems, golden boy Nathan can rely on a twinkle in his eye and a firm hand to play peacemaker in any situation. Single ladies in the village shouldn't get too excited, though - loyal Nathan is moving in with his fiancÃ©e Rachel in tow.

Ellie Nightingale (played by Sophie Porley)

Sophie Porley as Ellie Nightingale in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures

Don't mess with this spoiled princess, as she's certain to get the better of you in any verbal sparring match. 22-year-old Ellie is Mac's daughter and although she can be sweet when she wants to be, she'll also stir up some serious drama once she arrives as her spiky attitude starts to rub people up the wrong way.

With delusions of grandeur, Ellie won't be too happy about her family's move to Hollyoaks - believing that it's quaint, boring and not a patch on her old life in Brighton. Clearly someone forgot to tell her that life in Hollyoaks is never dull...

Alfie Nightingale (played by Richard Linnell)

Richard Linnell as Alfie Nightingale in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures

14-year-old schoolboy Alfie is the youngest member of the Nightingale family and the adopted son of Mac. Sensitive, inquisitive and easygoing, Alfie is the brains of the family but he also lacks the social confidence that comes easily to his older brother Nathan, who he idolises. He gets on well with all of his family - even uptight Ellie as he's one of the only people who can make her laugh.

Alfie will become a new pupil at Hollyoaks High, where he'll be interacting with the likes of Tom Cunningham, Peri Lomax and Nico Blake. Show bosses are already tipping him to have a romance storyline, and he'll also be arriving with an unusual choice of pet - his beloved iguana Jub Jub.

Neeta Kaur (played by Amrit Maghera)

Amrit Maghera as Neeta Kaur in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures

With an age gap that might raise a few eyebrows in the village, Neeta is Mac's much younger partner. She's 25 and he's 51, but the pair have a strong relationship and she's also been warmly accepted into the Nightingale family by Nathan and Alfie. Unfortunately, not everyone is so enthused by her - Ellie reckons she's a gold-digger and hates having a stepmum who's only two years older than her.

Neeta is a warm and bubbly character who wears her heart on her sleeve, and she's smart enough not to rise to any provocation from Ellie. Seeing the pub as her domain, Neeta will transform life at The Dog with a brand new menu and a series of entertaining theme nights - anything to get the takings up. Hollyoaks legend Tony won't be too impressed with the culinary competition he now has for The Hutch, though...

Rachel Hardy (played by Jennifer Brooke)

Jennifer Brooke as Rachel in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures

22-year-old Rachel is Nathan's free-spirited fiancÃ©e, billed as a girl next door who has a heart of gold but isn't afraid to speak her mind. She and Nathan were childhood sweethearts and she now has a strong connection with his family, feeling loved and accepted by the close-knit clan.

The blonde tomboy gets on particularly well with Nathan's stepmum Neeta, even though they're completely different. The only real source of tension is her love of body art, which Nathan isn't too keen on. But even with such a happy life, it won't take long for Rachel to get itchy feet in Hollyoaks...


digitalspy

----------

tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' series producer Emily Gascoyne has revealed plans for the show to slowly reintroduce its student element.

Local university Hollyoaks Community College was phased out of storylines two years ago, while the sets for the student halls and SU Bar were replaced by an extended version of Dee Valley Hospital.

The Hollyoaks village
Â© Lime Pictures

While the old sets won't be returning for the time being, the arrival of new family the Nightingales will pave the way for more storylines which recognise Hollyoaks as a student village.

Newcomer Nathan Nightingale (Jared Garfield) will be a student at HCC, while his father Mac Nightingale and stepmum Neeta Kaur will be hosting a variety of fun student nights when they take over The Dog In The Pond.

Gascoyne told Digital Spy: "We're trying to re-energise the student element of the show, subtly and slowly really. We want to bring it back in a little bit, because actually we've neglected it over the past few years for various other reasons. 

"The youngsters will be coming into The Dog. While we won't be going to HCC for a while yet, we are starting to seed it back into the show. Nathan will be a student there, while Neeta will be hosting lots of different crazy student nights at the pub!"

She continued: "Bringing in the new family was also an opportunity to rebrand The Dog a little bit and make it feel really central to the show. 

"Hollyoaks is unique in the fact that it's got lots of really great communal sets that we can use, so it's just about making sure that people know that The Dog is still on the list."

Former Brookside and Family Affairs star David Easter will be heading up the new family in his role as landlord Mac. 

Fans can expect the clan to have a slow-burn introduction, before they take centre stage with some major storylines next year.

Gascoyne explained: "Introducing a new family is a challenge and getting the balance right is really important. You want to bring a new family in with stories so that people are interested, however you don't want to be shoving it down the viewers' throats immediately. Hopefully we've got the balance right. 

"The trick is to make sure they come in quite slowly. The Nightingales do come in with a bang, but for a while they'll have the smaller stories within the episodes. We'll see them meeting other characters, playing little roles in their storylines, before we start telling their own individual stories.

"We know in our heads what their stories are going to be, but we just need the audience to get used to them first before we start centring episodes around them. We know people will be sad to see the Osbornes leave the pub, but we've also got a really exciting new direction for them coming up as well. Hopefully viewers will just see it as a natural evolution of the show."

Hollyoaks introduces the Nightingale family on Monday, October 26 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

digitalspy

----------

tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Four months on from being introduced to Hollyoaks as the 'Mystery Man', David Easter can finally share some gossip about what to expect from his role.

The former Brookside and Family Affairs actor has been cast in the part of Mac Nightingale, who is taking over The Dog In The Pond as the pub's new landlord next month.

Mac will be moving to the village with his three children Nathan, Ellie and Alfie, as well as Nathan's fiancÃ©e Rachel.

The charming newcomer will also later be joined by his own partner Neeta Kaur (Amrit Maghera). He hopes to marry Neeta, but is blissfully unaware that existing Hollyoaks resident Cindy Cunningham is still his wife as she has swept his recent request for a divorce under the carpet.

Speaking of his role for the first time, Easter told Digital Spy: "The Nightingales are a family that has a few issues but we love each other. Mac is a loving father who cares passionately about his family and stands by them. He'd do anything for them. 

"Obviously there's a few issues, too. Mac's wife-to-be Neeta is quite young and that causes a little bit of friction with his princess daughter Ellie. She gets everything she wants and he spoils her rotten! Ellie thinks Neeta is just out for everything she can get, but that's not true."

He continued: "Things are going to come out that will be devastating to Mac, because he's also still married to Cindy. That's going to cause problems. He's really in love with Neeta. It's an old-fashioned romance and he's very romantic. That's been his trouble in the past, because he's made the wrong choices with other women.

"But Mac is a happy-go-lucky character. He's an alpha male but not a villain, because he's got a good heart. He's a successful businessman and he's got money, but he just loves his family.

"If any skeletons come out, the Nightingales deal with them as a family. They sit around the kitchen table, discuss it and try not to lose their tempers about it."

Easter has worked on many TV shows over the years but admitted that Hollyoaks is possibly his happiest working environment yet.

He said: "This part in this show is really fantastic. They're truly wonderful people at Hollyoaks and very friendly. There's a lovely atmosphere here. It's probably the hardest schedule work-wise - even though I'm not in it tons yet - because it's shot in single camera. I've usually worked in studios with three cameras, so it's totally different. 

"I know I've done two little bits as the 'Mystery Man', but to come in now with a whole family is fantastic. My on-screen family have worked really hard to get the parts that they're playing. 

"What's really good about Hollyoaks is that they put us through a process that I've never done before, which is workshops with the whole family where we got to know each of our characters and had some input. It's really been enjoyable. The guys are fantastic actors and a credit to themselves."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks newcomer Jared Garfield has shared more teasers about the Nightingale family, hinting that there'll be a lot to learn about the clan's pasts.

The actor arrives on screen later this month as heartthrob Nathan Nightingale, part of a six-strong family who'll be taking over local pub The Dog In The Pond.

The Nightingales are from Brighton but move up to Chester after The Dog is put up for sale. Landlord Mac, played by former Brookside and Family Affairs actor David Easter, has already appeared on screen as Cindy Cunningham's secret husband.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the drama to come, Garfield explained: "The family have no idea about Mac's marriage to Cindy at first. Nathan is the first to find out, though. It's really convenient that it landed with him, because I feel like he's best equipped in this family unit to deal with it in the best way. 

"Nathan deals with it in a really responsible, pragmatic and diplomatic way. He doesn't lose his head or make these situations worse. He's all about trying to defuse them and doing what's best for the greater good. 

"The family has been through a lot over the years, which is why this move to Hollyoaks is in many ways very positive and a fresh start. But you'll also see that Nathan has become an adult before his years. He's had to take on a lot of responsibility from a young age for various reasons. That means he's well equipped to deal with tricky situations when they crop up.

"Nathan is not afraid of drama or problems. He'll deal with them head on, and I think everyone in the family really trusts him. They'll come up and talk to him about anything."

Hollyoaks' series producer Emily Gascoyne added: "Nathan and his sister Ellie are grown up, so you might wonder why on earth they'd move to the village with the family. But the Nightingales have been through a lot and we will find out what that is over the course of their story.

"Once that's revealed, I think people will understand why they're like glue and why they feel like they have to stick together."

Nathan moves to Hollyoaks with his fiancÃ©e Rachel Hardy (Jennifer Brooke), his childhood sweetheart and soulmate who quickly gets itchy feet in the village.

In real life, Garfield wasn't totally unfamiliar with the Hollyoaks set, as he made a one-off appearance on the soap last year as a different character.

He laughed: "I graduated from drama school a couple of years ago and most of the stuff I did after leaving was theatre. Actually my only other TV job was Hollyoaks! I did an episode about a year ago playing a doctor - I was Doctor Duffy! I'm sure some Hollyoaks fans will clock that!

"This is my biggest thing since leaving drama school for sure. I also dance - I co-direct a dance company in London called Protocol. I've always balanced that with my acting."

Hollyoaks introduces the Nightingales on Monday, October 26 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.


digitalspy

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks boss Bryan Kirkwood has revealed that the new Nightingale family will improve the show's community feel.

A new era begins at The Dog in the Pond next week when Mac Nightingale takes over as landlord after Jack Osborne decides to sell the pub.

The Nightingale family in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
The Nightingale family

Mac, played by former Family Affairs star David Easter, will be joined in the village by his fiancÃ©e Neeta Kaur and his three children Nathan, Ellie and Alfie. Nathan's partner Rachel Hardy will also be a show regular.

Kirkwood told Inside Soap: "We're delighted with the Nightingales. They're a family of warm, rich, loving characters - a very positive group. What we're keen for them to do is to make friends and for them to reach out and cross over with different clans.

"I think it's fair to say that the Roscoes, McQueens and Lovedays have been very inward-looking over the past 12 months, so the Nightingales are here to create more of a sense of community.

"They're right in the middle of things at the pub - and obviously Mac's secret relationship with Cindy is going to explode at some point."

Nicole Barber-Lane and Juan Pablo Yepez as Myra McQueen and Diego in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Myra and Diego

Hot on the heels of the Nightingales' arrival will be the return of Myra McQueen, who's struck gold in a new relationship with toy boy Diego (Juan Pablo Yepez).

Kirkwood added: "Myra's relationship with her toy boy Diego sounds like a joke, but it's one of the loveliest things I've seen in a long time. That's not to say that Mercedes and John Paul don't suspect foul play and wonder what Diego wants!

"But Myra's a good-looking woman and has a lot to offer. She's back to sprinkle her magic dust on the McQueens and bring that unique warmth and comedy to the show again."

Hollyoaks is celebrating its 20th anniversary all this week on Channel 4 and E4.


digitalspy

----------


## lizann

oh my mac and nathan's lady lisa https://youtu.be/f6X-AeChT3c

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks love cheats Mac Nightingale and Lisa Loveday will be ones to watch next week as their secret affair leads to a shocking twist.

Mac (David Easter) and Lisa (Rachel Adedeji) slept together for the first time late last year, and they've since started enjoying a full-on fling as they just can't resist temptation.

But could the truth come out sooner than we all expected? It's a real possibility next week, with show bosses teasing that they'll be involved in a shock accident.

It all starts in tonight's E4 first look episode, which sees Mac's son Nathan desperately trying to get his own relationship with Lisa back on track. If only he knew!

Lisa stands firm by ordering Nathan to cut ties with "third wheel" Cleo McQueen (slightly hypocritical given what she's up to herself!), but he refuses to be bossed around by her.

Nathan has booked a hotel as a romantic treat for Lisa on her birthday, but he's sick of her diva tantrums and tells her to go on her own.

Coming up with a much better idea, Lisa jumps into Mac's camper van and they drive off together.

It all starts off well enough, but Lisa freaks out when Mac declares his love for her when they're snuggled up together in the van.

When Lisa finally feels guilty over her treatment of Nathan, she orders Mac to take her home... but it's at this point that they find themselves involved in a horror accident which could have consequences for other villagers too.

Could this be the moment their fling gets exposed to all?

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

he suffers a stroke

----------


## lizann

mac attacked left for dead but by who, sally or james?

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks will reveal the identity of Mac Nightingale's attacker in shock scenes tonight.

The soap has been teasing fans with a brand new mystery all week, starting each episode with flashforward scenes showing a lifeless Mac in The Dog's car park.

We've already seen plenty of scenes hinting at possible culprits, as Mac has been clashing with enemies like Hunter McQueen and Sally St Claire all week.

Others in the frame include Mac's son James, his ex-wife Marnie and former lover Lisa Loveday â not to mention Ellie, Alfie and Brody Hudson after they all uncovered his true colours last night.

With speculation building, Hollyoaks fans are now being encouraged to watch tonight's E4 first look episode for the full truth about Mac's attack.

The latest visit to Chester will show the final moments which build up to the incident as we find out who's responsible.

Will the culprit be a member of Mac's own family, or will someone from outside the Nightingales decide to take matters into their own hands? Only time will tell.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...cker-revealed/

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks villain Mac Nightingale bowed out of the show tonight (December 1) following his shock diagnosis in yesterday's episode.

Mac's final scenes aired in Friday's first look episode, as he was taken off to a care home arranged by his son James.

Thursday's E4 scenes saw Mac's family learn that he had locked-in syndrome following his horror fall at The Dog In The Pond; a condition in which a patient is aware but cannot move or communicate verbally due to paralysis.

With Ellie still struggling with her guilt following the shock attack on her dad, she started to fear what the consequences would be for her if he did ever wake up.

It looked like Ellie's fears had been confirmed when an elated Alfie revealed that Mac had spoken â but the teenager's happiness was short-lived as he learned that James and Marnie had arranged for Mac to leave the hospital that day.

Before long, Mac was being transferred to a care home outside of Chester â much to the devastation of his loyal son Alfie, who vowed to keep on visiting him.

Digital Spy can confirm that tonight's episode is the last time we'll see Mac on screen, after David Easter filmed his final scenes in the role a few weeks ago.

Mac's exit suggests that Ellie could be in the clear for the time being, but what now for the family after this?

----------


## lizann

james visits mac 

http://metro.co.uk/2018/05/03/hollyo...apse-for-james

----------


## tammyy2j

Is David Easter coming back full time?

----------


## Perdita

Leaving??  https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hol...wdsfLlq_fI3_ro

----------


## lizann

> Leaving??  https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hol...wdsfLlq_fI3_ro


it's only a matter of time before he is murdered

----------

